# Simples Fischfrikadellen rezept



## M!ch43L (15. Mai 2005)

Hi leute,
ich hab mal nach meine erfahrungen ein meines erachtens LECKERES & EINFACHES rezept für fischfrikadellen zusammengestellt!

kommentare erwünscht|wavey:


----------



## petipet (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Simples Fischfrikadellen rezept*

Hi M!ch43L,

dein Nickname ist so kompliziert, dass ich jetzt schon ins Schleudern komme. 
Danke für das tolle Rezept.
Fischrezepte gibt es jede Menge im Board. Toll finde ich, wenn sich ein neuer Boardie so ins Zeug legt.

Bis bald...Gruß, Peter#h


----------



## M!ch43L (15. Mai 2005)

*AW: Simples Fischfrikadellen rezept*

moin, der name ist ganz einfach MICHAEL, nur anders geschrieben....

aber trotzdem danke für den kommentar :m


----------

